# Christmas Pictures?



## KB87

Call me crazy, but tomorrow we're taking our boy to get our "family" Christmas pictures done for our cards. Has anyone done this? Any tips on how to get a hyperactive vizsla to sit still and not meet everyone in the room?

I'm thinking that this may be a disaster but it's worth a shot...I hope.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

KB, I htink it's a great idea!

We do a Christmas card with photos of the dog (now dogs) every year. My husband is an avid photographer so he takes the pictures. We have a photo session outside in the yard and it usually takes a good hour and hundreds of pictures to narrow it down but we have a blast doing it. 

Last year, Luna was only 6 months and we had so much fun dressing her up in a little Santa's help costume but she hated it and tried to eat it. Flynn also wanted to do nothing except eat his Santa hat. We ended up using pictures of them destroying their costumes as our card. It was pretty funny. I'll have to find one and scan it in later tonight.


----------



## KB87

I love that you used the one of them destroying their outfits. I have antlers for Haeden to wear since Vs resemble deer (at least they do to me) so he can be our little Rudolph! I'm hoping the people in the studio (the poor souls) have patients because this could be a total and complete disaster. I'm hoping for one good picture that we can slap on a card and call a day otherwise I'm going to chalk it up to an experience and we'll never do it again haha.


----------



## einspänner

KB87 said:


> I have antlers for Haeden to wear since Vs resemble deer (at least they do to me) so he can be our little Rudolph!


Then one of you should dress up like the Grinch. 
http://www.jennahsgarden.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/grinch+with+dog.jpg


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Ask the photographer if he can edit out the leash. It may be easier to control him if you keep the leash on. I tried to do a mini photo shoot with Oquirrh, he hated every second of it. He was also scared of the flash. Here is a pic of the shoot - the quality is kind of crappy, because it's a picture taken with my phone of the actual picture. I came out of there sweating so bad like I had been doing some intense exercise. It was rough. I hope yours goes better. ;D


----------



## MilesMom

We had Miles in our photo this year. We tried taking him for a 2hr swim/ beach session prior to photo time, but he was still very excitable. We ended up with a bunch of candids and the only pics he would sit still for is if my husband was holding him. Oh well, they still turned out well. Good luck!


----------



## harrigab

I was filling up with diesel last week and the lady behind the counter told me that she'd used a picture of Ruby in the snow for her crimbo cards, (she'd got it from facebook)


----------



## Claire

This year will be my first Christmas with my Liesel and she'll be meeting my family, so I'm really looking forward to getting some lovely Christmassy photos with everyone! Because of this I've started practising... whether she'll be able to sit still when there's a bunch of people around might be a different matter!


----------



## Kdwyer915

This was one from last Christmas. He was not happy to say the least


----------



## KB87

Thanks for all the replies. I think we're going to try to tire him out first and also see if they can crop out his leash.

I'll post and let everyone know how this goes. I predict chaos.


----------



## SkyyMax

KB87-
The funniest and the best Christmas picture we've ever received was a few years ago from family friends. 
They had 2 very young kids at the time, a cat and a dog.
The friends sent out "the best picture taken" - it was hilarious! Imagine 2 screaming kids, a cat that is about to "fly" up big Christmas tree and a dog that did not want to be in a picture to begin with!
Go for it and post pictures here - can't wait to see it!


----------



## VictoriaW

KB87, I can't remember if you have kids? If so, the V will probably be the least of your problems!

We won a photo shoot in a raffle over the summer, and just got around to taking pictures on a windy fall day about two weeks ago. We took pics with and without Gracie, but I got much better kid cooperation and more genuine smiles in the ones with her.


----------



## KB87

Victoria, our V is our only "child." More than likely my bofriend will be the problem ;D

I'll let you all know how it goes tonight and hopefully have some pictures to post in the near future. Haeden got his "ugly Christmas sweater" last night so he's all geared up for what's to come. His antlers, however, are probably a no-go. He fought me tooth and nail to get them over his head so I think we might give up on that idea. Darn picky Vs!


----------



## VictoriaW

Can you teach him that antlers mean hot dog?


----------



## KB87

I wish our boy was that well behaved! I'll give it a go tonight before our session to see if he'll cooperate for goodies. That's good idea!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Victoria, those pictures of your kids and Gracie are gorgeous! 
And Gracie is the sweetest little reindeer I've ever seen.


----------



## Darcy1311

This is one of Darcy I took last month for the Christmas callendar...she hated it and kicked off shortly atfer the photo was taken...


----------



## luv2laugh

these are sooooo adorable! We didn't take any official pictures, but here are some from Christmas last year of the boy. He was sooo small then (compared to now).


----------



## harrigab

Did somebody mention "The Grinch" ?


----------



## RubyRoo

Christmas is extra special for Ruby since she was born on Christmas Eve. 

Here is her Christmas/First Birthday picture. It is so sad since she had demodetic mange at the time that caused hair loss around her eye. 

This year should be better as she looks much better but haven't taken it yet.


----------



## deeco3307

This reminds me of the first time we tried taking Christmas Pictures with Yadi...

Sorry to overload the thread, but I couldn't resist the sequence of pictures!


----------



## zigzag

last Christmas


----------



## RubyRoo

This is classic! Love it ;D




deeco3307 said:


> This reminds me of the first time we tried taking Christmas Pictures with Yadi...
> 
> Sorry to overload the thread, but I couldn't resist the sequence of pictures!


----------



## KB87

Well, pictures are done. I wouldn't say he was an angel but he was better than we expected. We got a few ok shots and then both my boyfriend and I gave it up. We have Xmas cards from the ordeal along with some other prints so the end result is what we were going for.

Our funny story from the night:
We had our photos done at a "portrait studio" that's within a department store. To get to the studio part we had to walk Haeden ALL the way to the back. On the walk back my highly trained(ha) boy jumped up on a mannequin and nearly knocked it over. I couldn't believe he jumped on the mannequin but he just wanted attention so it makes sense. Silly pup. Oh- and the antlers were a no go as predicted.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Make sure to post your pictures.
Deeco - the sequence of pictures make it so much better! ;D


----------



## luv2laugh

These photos are so fun! Loved the sequence! Loved the pose with the gun as well.

Inspired by Victoria, I bought the antlers. We just set up our tree tonight.

Oso was a bit sad in this picture because he's not crazy about the antlers. We'll work on it though. Loving Christmas this year!


----------



## threefsh

Riley & Cooper are ready for Christmas!


----------



## calum

I've seen some great pictures in this thread. Just to let everyone know, I will be having a christmas/winter photo competition. It will be open for photos from members on the 1st december, but I will email you all about it


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Ill start by saying these are all cute! But I'll give a speacial shout out to Victoria as I love the photos with your kids. And Darcy yours was so cute that I chuckled and showed my fiancé who said "that photo is fantastic and that face is classic". Good job everyone.


----------



## OttosMama

LOVE these! 

Luv2laugh,

Oso reminds me of this guy in his xmas picture

But perhaps the second picture is more suitable in his case!


----------



## Suliko

*OttosMama*, Otto could definitely be a flying reindeer ;D Attach a sled with Santa, and it's a priceless shot!


----------



## Kdwyer915

Milo helping decorate the tree


----------



## Rudy

Sir copper topper 1st Pic He made age 18 and his last Xmas pic
Last Xmas Rudy buffering almost 2 and the big Goof Me ;D


----------



## Rudy

Copper


----------



## littlelulu

OMG these Xmas pics are killing me. Vs are hilarious. We have yet to get ours done this year, but here's a few from last year, including our family card . I think I posted the head shot one last year because I love it so much!


----------



## harrigab




----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Little LuLu, that head shot is perfection!

I keep meaning to scan mine in from previous years. Hopefully I will get to it this week.

We're gearing up to do our photo-shoot this Sat. Wish us luck - it's always a fiasco but there are lots of laughs.


----------



## littlelulu

Thanks, f&lsmom! That one always cracks us up! 

Good luck with your photoshoot Saturday! I think we're going to do ours this weekend, too. We're going to get the antlers on Lulu and her brother Coda and hope to get some good shots.

And I'm kinda dying to see the shots of Flynn and Luna destroying their Xmas garb last year. I think that's a brilliant idea for a Xmas card/photo featuring Vs. Pretty much sums them up! We might copy that with Lulu and Coda after we get some good pics with the antlers.  It will be their reward for sitting still.


----------



## Suliko

Pacsirta and Sophie practiced for our family photo shoot. I plan to make a formal family Christmas greeting card of our family (MuMu, the cat, included!) and send it to all of my friends who have sent us Christmas cards with their kids on them! Yes, these are our children!


----------



## lundynm

It only took a couple tries, but a lot of treats!


----------



## deeco3307

I'm ready for my close up...


----------



## KB87

Well, we picked up our pictures today but unfortunately the worst one of the bunch is the only one we have access to digitally. We were going for dorky-ugly-Christmas-sweater-family and I think we nailed it. We all look pretty awful- even Haeden decided to close his eyes. I'll have to scan the other picture we took to be able to post it on here.

Suliko, we did Christmas cards with us and the pup to send to everyone too. Ours are more in jest than anything.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

great photo KB87!


----------



## born36

Suliko said:


> Pacsirta and Sophie practiced for our family photo shoot. I plan to make a formal family Christmas greeting card of our family (MuMu, the cat, included!) and send it to all of my friends who have sent us Christmas cards with their kids on them! Yes, these are our children!


Wow Pacsirta is a house!!! What a muscly bitch.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Suliko, I totally agree! We send formal Christmas cards with the dogs picture (well, for a few years it was just Flynn) because, like you said, they're our kids!

Last year my friend told me "Of all the Christmas cards we received, my 3 year old son Daniel likes your Christmas card the best because it has dogs on it and not kids".


----------



## KB87

Here is the end product of our photo session a few weeks back and what had the potential to turn into a total disaster. Luckily it didn't. So, this is our ridiculous Christmas card that we're sending out this year. (My favorite part is the grip that my boyfriend has on Haeden's leg so he couldn't spring out of the picture. He looks calm in the picture but that's FAR from the truth.)

Sorry the quality isn't too great but I had to take a picture of it with my phone.


----------



## Suliko

> Wow Pacsirta is a house!!! What a muscly bitch.


She's on doggy steroids! ;D My husband yesterday pointed out that she literally has a sixpack!  
I love *Ottosmama's* comment on this picture on FB: "Pacsirta is ready to haul that sled all on her own!!"


----------



## Darcy1311

This is Darcy in forced pose for the December part of her callendar....as you see, she was just about to kick off......


----------



## DougAndKate

Elroy waiting for me to go to bed...


----------



## RubyRoo

I attempted to take a picture of my cat Bub since he was sitting so nice under the tree but of course Miss Ruby had to interrupt and not move out of the way. Here are the shots...but at least I got a decent one of Ruby.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Penny and Dozer and a lot of chaos.


----------



## zigzag

With the Elvis lip.


----------



## R E McCraith

Zig - ? how do you rap a pheasent ( not by FATBOY SLIM ) last 10 yrs we set out 30+ birds before Christmas - yes eVery year it does come early for PIKE ! LOL


----------



## threefsh

We finally took our "official" Christmas picture of the pups.


----------



## RubyRoo

threefsh said:


> We finally took our "official" Christmas picture of the pups.


Love the picture! Cooper is HUGE!


----------



## Coya

We had our Christmas photo session last night. Oh what fun...for us at least! I think Coya is still mad at us 

We ended up choosing this one...one of the few she didn't look absolutely mortified in! Looking more like an Elf than a V


----------



## Claire

Liesel being a very reluctant reindeer.


----------



## DougAndKate

From our annual cookie day over the weekend. We probably made and decorated over 200. Elroy didn't even lick a cookie! A kong, marrow bone, and some mac n cheese that my brother in law dropped, but no cookies! We were very proud at how well behaved he was.


----------



## Suliko

Last weekend we did our preppy family photo shoot  This is the card I'm ordering thru Shutterfly to send out to my friends. They'll probably roll their eyes... :

This is pretty much the only picture that came out somewhat OK  Initially my husband was holding our cat MuMu, but then little Pacsi got scared and wouldn't sit near him. Then MuMu didn't want to do anything with the photoshoot anymore and tried to escape. Sophie kept taking off her outfit and chewing on it! At the end this is what we got - Sophie sitting proudly for a treat and Pacsi totally focusing on that one treat right in front of her  It was a bit frustrating to say the least but afterwards looking at the pictures we got some good laughs in!


----------



## MilesMom

This is our Christmas card this year  Miles didn't want to cooperate too well, but overall turned out ok. We are having a great holiday season enjoying first Christmas with our puppy. He loves all the Christmas music, presents, and his stocking. He likes our tree a bit too much, as evidenced by some pulled down branches!


----------



## CrazyCash

With the magic of treats, I was able to get them both to look at me at the same time.


----------



## zigzag

Just because


----------



## Bodhi

Merry Christmas!

Bodhi and Cedar at the Kailua-Kona Christmas parade. The antlers stayed on for about, hmmm... how fast was the shutter speed on the camera...


----------



## rideandy

Milly wants all to have the Best Christmas


----------



## KB87

After Haeden's surgery he's taken a liking to the Christmas tree and decided to willingly lay under it so I had to take a picture (it's a little dark). He looks totally innocent but notice the needles on the ground, the bunched up skirt and the lights on the backside being out. Such a little angel


----------



## Suliko

OK! The last one! ...this year ;D


----------

